# Nice photoshop tutorial! - Cross processing Effect



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi hi! I was there, messing around on the internet, and I found an easy tutorial to use with photoshop :3

As it is in spanish, I will try to translate it ^^

The tittle said "Cross processing Effect"

*Step 1:* Well, we first need to Open our image.



Spoiler













Yeeyy my dog! :3




*Step 2:* Then, we duplicate the layer. 



Spoiler
















*Step 3:* Filters > Lens correction
And we input the following settings. 
Layer settings: Soft light, Opacity 70%



Spoiler
























*Step 4:* Layer > New adjustment Layer > Curves
With the following values ( use the grid as a guide for help ^^ )



Spoiler
























Continues in the next post :laugh:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

*Step 5:* Image > Adjustments > Brightness/Contrast
Easy step (?


Spoiler























*Step 6:* Layer > New fill layer > Solid Color
A window will open, put the " 725c38 " color code and accept




Spoiler

























*Step 7:* Layer settings for the color fill 



Spoiler















*Step 8:* Clap your self for the beautiful image you've done (? 



*Before/after comparition*



Spoiler











Before









After



That's all! :3 Enjoy it! :vs_smirk:


PS: Please, those who have some knowleadge about Photo Editing, do not hate me >.< I'm sure there are some mistakes, or better options, but I'm just translating a tutorial, I do not know anything about :vs-kiss:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I did cross process effect without the use of photoshop  I used Picasa before.Lol cool tutorial for the folks though


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love the dog! 

Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------

